# What has your hedgie anointed with?



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

Toki has picked some strange things to anoint with so I thought I would share them with everyone. I hope you guys have some good stories and/or pics!

Here is list of the things Toki has decided to rub on his body:









Blue and green cardboard tube form Petsmart









Several socks (see signature pic)

Paper towels

Electrical tape

A hedgehog sized rock (I could hear his little teeth trying to crunch it so I took it!)









Carrot baby food

Draw strings of pants and jackets

Nail polish

This evening was the best I must say. My boyfriend offered Toki a dear antler to inspect and he quickly tried to chomp it. We let him lick on it a bit and he anointed a few times with it, falling over once. :lol:










I will post a video of him anointing with his antler later, it is taking forever to upload it from my phone.

Please share your anointing pics and stories!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Bulu likes her baby blankets. She's annointed on both of them. I don't mind that cause it's clean .
But she also loves to annoint after eating beef-liver treats. I think she annoints everytime she eats them...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Your signature picture of Toki & the sock is adorable.  
Both Cholla & Zoey like the outside of my shoes. When I first brought Zoey home, she annointed on everything, the carpet, the curtain, ME! :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

every hedgehog i have...minus Henry, who does not annoint...& almost everyone i have ever met annoints over me, especially my hair. they go bonkers. & i don't use the same soap or shampoo/conditioner all the time. i switch it up. so it isn't that.

other than me/my hair, my kiddos aren't interested in much...they sometimes annoint on/over the bedspread that is part of their common play area. 

& antibiotics...they love to annoint with Amoxicillin...they look girlie-punk rock (since it's pink), which is particularly amusing since they are all boys!

mainly, mine are people oriented, though. hmmm.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Onix has annoited with grass, the side of the tub, soap, nailfiller, hands, towels. hehe he's a silly one. I cann't wait to see wat Zelda will anoint with.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Quinn has anointed on a raw hide, my fiance's neck (probably his cologne) and when we switched to his new cat food (blue buffalo).


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is totally gross but Chocolate annointed from the butt smell on my finger one night. . He has also annointed from his fleece bedding. lol.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Liam NEVER annoints... *sigh*. I saw him do it once, on a towel, and even that was a half-hearted effort. A little foam, a little gesticulation, maybe took 5 seconds. 

I'm always really jealous when I hear annointing stories! :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman doesn't do it a whole lot, but when he does, he gives it everything he's got. Day 1 he anointed over nothing - just kinda sat there for a moment then frothed up a storm. Apart from that... My shirt collar (yay for hedgie slobber on the neck of the shirt I'm wearing), my finger, my neck (twice, no idea why, but boy do little hedgie tongues ever tickle), and his hoodie (7 weeks after he's already rubbed his scent all over it).


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: OK - owlcity - you totally caught me off guard with that one! I was like... :shock: :? :lol: 
TMI! I don't want to know...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

cylaura said:


> I'm always really jealous when I hear annointing stories! :lol:


Snarf is VERY dramatic wih his anointing so I will be sure to pass along a video. :roll:

He anointed with a teeny, tiny liece of cooked liver about 10 days ago...after 2 full baths, complete with scrubbing...I can STILL smell it on him. :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

My video is too long but here are two stills from the 'highlights' reel: :roll:



















He's such a dramatist. :roll:


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

Marquis de Sade annoits with shrimp crackers, eggs, my neck once (vampire experience), some of his blankets some times (I am still trying to figure out if it is the smell of the fabric softener, even though I rinse it so much)


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

MissC said:


> My video is too long but here are two stills from the 'highlights' reel: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

That's amazing!! He's a little hedgie-acrobat!


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

actually, he's only annointed on my tank top...probably cuz it's one i wear a lot? it was really funny, though, to see him twist into all the weird shapes :lol: !


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

My dad had his wallet sitting by my hedgie :? she licked and foamed all over that thing heheee


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Here's a video of Zoey anointing on the curtains the day after I brought her home. I was thrilled. The only time she let me near her at first without being huffy was during anointing.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Zoey does with her face what Snarf does with his body! :shock: 

Those expressions!! Too funny!!


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Nigel always likes to anoint over wool and my husband's stinky socks. He used to anoint over strawberries and cilantro, but hasn't done that in about a year. Occasionally he will anoint because of my forehead. :?:


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

^.^
my baby


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

My hedgehog Theo will do it over a certain towel, Oh if you take that towel away from him he becomes huffy. He's done it over spikes semi moist food, cat treats, Oh and the smell of perfume on my skin.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Milly anointed over banana tonight. She LOVED it!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

My girl Nara has annointed over pumpkin (orange hedgie for fall!), my hair, something on the couch, but the one thing that gets her going every time is if she gets a dead stinky cricket. She annointed so much she rolled over! 
Then she ate it! :lol: 


They are fascinating little critters, aren't they?

Donna


----------



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

I saw Luna annoint for the first time last night. She started biting my shorts and I was like, "She no likes meee...." and then she started foaming and spread it on herself. I was like, " :shock: SHE DOES LIKE ME." Yaaaay.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

A few days ago, my hedgie Nova decided to chew on my pants, as well. Glad to know I wasn't the only one. She annoints in the presence of chicken.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi anoints with my hair if it's freshly washed. He's also anointed with my perfume (on days when I wear it), cilantro, and my hands which smelled like my facewash.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Maeg8 said:


> A few days ago, my hedgie Nova decided to chew on my pants, as well. Glad to know I wasn't the only one. She annoints in the presence of chicken.


My little girl did this too, lol. The very fist time I brought her out for play-time she did it. She actually bit my pants once, then bit again, held on, and shook her head really fast. I think she was fighting with them. I'm fighting with my pants too. :roll:


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Scribbles is pretty gross, he loves the stinky armpits of t-shirts, the inside of shoes, and a hockey puck that props our bedroom door open. He likes funk. Anything that falls into that category. :lol:


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

ALM said:


> Scribbles is pretty gross, he loves the stinky armpits of t-shirts, the inside of shoes, and a hockey puck that props our bedroom door open. He likes funk. Anything that falls into that category. :lol:


Bahaha Scribbles sounds fantastic !

Oscar anointed with Gerber stage 2 sweet potato baby food last night, and then he anointed with two random spots on the carpet, and then on the towel and my fingers where I had spilled the baby food, and also after I washed my hands on the smell of the hand soap. A lot of anointing for one night .


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Holly anointed with her first strawberry, her first bit of pumpkin, and my uncle's t-shirt.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

Henry has anointed with a starfish, the sink, my hair, the carpet, and one of his little fabric blankets.


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

chretien anoints with everything lol. I am wondering if its his personality or just because he has a new home (we just got him thursday  )


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Nyx has been home for 6 days and hasn't anointed with anything & I don't know whether to be sad or happy due to the mess lol.. I have been wandering if she will. I've given her sweet potatoes and a small amount of Turkey & Peas. She LOVED the turkey and peas but scuffed at the sweet potatoe baby food lol. :roll:


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw my little Donnna anoint for the first time today, with all things she chooses my comforter. It's a feather comforter, if that makes a difference, and she made a big wet spot on it. Ewww. I didn't realize that spit foams up.


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Aww :lol: I can't wait for Nyx to try it.. lol in a week I'm going to give her carrots and see if she'll do it .. Until then I'm going to let her smell and taste non harmful things to see what triggers her.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

How does the spit foam up?

Bulu annointed with 'heaven' recently. She's had mealworms many times and never ever annoints. One day, to shock her, I let her stick her head into the bag of freeze-dried mealworms, and she took one mouthful of mealy goodness. And she annointed, because this wans't just mealworms. This was heaven.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nova has since annointed with toilet paper ( she loves to move it around and sleep in the loops) and annoints with and tries to eat anything I wear to work. I'm a line cook, so my clothes smell like food and, well, the way a person does when they work in a 40 degree C kitchen. So gross!


----------



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, I started this thread and started working 40+ hours a week and forgot all about it  till the other day when Toki anointed with my baby book. He took his sweet time and made sure to cover his entire body, even his head . I had time to take about a billion pics and a video.

It all started when my boyfriend sat him on the dresser (not the best place to put a hedgie, I know, but he wasn't left alone) to let him explore. He noticed my baby book first thing and started to nom on it.










He got that strange glazed over look that happens just before he starts to anoint and then BAM!










He worked at it so hard he kept falling over.


















Gotta love the "I bet I can lick my own head" pic!!!









All that foaming and twisting took a lot out of the little guy. He had to have a post anointing splat.

And lastly...









This is just what his left side looked like!

After this epic anointing session it was hard to handle him for a few days as he made my hands and skin super itchy and bumpy wherever I touched him  But that still didn't save him from cuddle time and face kisses!!! 

I am loving everyones stories! Keep them coming! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Terra chewed on my green hair then she anointed
and that is is the only thing that I'm aware has doone so far


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Adding to Norman's list... the smell of mint ice cream. I was pretty sure I washed my hands after getting some on me (it was late, I was messy). He picked up on the smell and went to town on my hands, licking, rubbing his snout, and gently nibbling on every little bit that had the smell. He anointed 5 times over it which is a new record for him, and ended up as a very spit-covered hedgie when it was all over. :lol:


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeremiah annointed on/with the bath towel after his first bath, and on his brick after eating his mealworm treat. He didn't chew on the brick, he licked it and then rubbed all over on it.


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

The first time Ozzy annointed was with Twizzlers :lol: She hadn't eaten for two days because we didn't realize the poor girl was too little to eat the kibble we had bought her, and when I turned my back to get some water she was munching away at them! She has since annointed with baby meat sticks and strawberries.


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

I was sitting on the couch with Nyx last night allowing her free range of it beside me and noticed she kept going to this flannel jacket (It was our landlords that he forgot so we washed it and put it on the couch lol but still smelled just like him) and so I would grab her and bring her back towards me then she would run back over and rub herself against it. All of a sudden she took a big bite out of the jacket and started tugging and pulling on it. I let her go and just watched to make sure she wasn't tearing it apart and after about 5 minutes of playing tug o war with it, she started smacking her lips and licking crazily.  I was laughing the entire time, it was so flipping cute. Then all of a sudden she started contorting and spreading his smell all over her :lol: lolol! She seemed kinda shy about me seeing it :roll: but couldn't resist I think lol. Anyways, her first annoint since being home was the manly scent of my landlord, how cute?!?!?! :|


----------



## pregiordan (Oct 26, 2014)

Effy just anointed with her first banana, why do they anoint?


----------



## MintyBanana (Apr 29, 2014)

Rosie Mae has only ever anointed with grass/dirt. She usually gets too excited and falls over though lol.


----------



## Moonwishes (Oct 9, 2014)

Clorette has in the past two days anointed with a toilet roll, her first wet dog food (kangaroo and rice from Nature's Gift), paper towels, and her fleece cuddle blanket. It was so funny for one of them when she tried to twist and ended up doing a somersault. I couldn't help but laugh as she rolled from one end to the other of the bin. :lol:


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Chicken is Tinkerball's most favourite thing to anoint with, although with her bathroom obsession I'm sure she wants to anoint with something much stinkier.


----------

